# gnome ha smesso di funzionare bene

## The_strange

Ciao a tutti  :Very Happy:   allora grazie a voi sono riuscito a fare andare gentoo e tutto andava bene, poi l altro giorno stavo semplicemente navigando su internet e ho spento.

Oggi ho acceso il pc ho, fatto il login e mi carica il desktop ma non la barra con le applicazioni ho provato a riavviare più volte ma niente

ho provato anche con

Ctrl+alt+F1 e poi a riavviare xorg con 

```
 startx 
```

 e lì per lì funziona ma quando riavvio il pc sono turna da capo.Suggerimenti?...

----------

## djinnZ

hai provato a spostare le dir di conf locale di gnome (non mi è gradito e quindi non so dove metter mano)?

----------

## The_strange

no non saprei nemmeno come fare   :Shocked: 

----------

## The_strange

devo per caso rinstallare tutto???  :Shocked: 

----------

## pierino_89

Apri la tua home, abilita l'opzione "mostra file nascosti" e cerca una cartella che si chiama .gnome2 o una cosa simile.

----------

## The_strange

trovata poi?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## pierino_89

La rinomini e riavvii gnome.

----------

## The_strange

fatto però ora non mi carica anche la roba che avevo nel desktop ne la barra ho solo lo sfondo    :Shocked: 

----------

## pierino_89

Controlla se ci sono ulteriori cartelle con nome simile nella tua home. Puoi farlo a riga di comando con locate/find, ma suppongo anche nautilus abbia uno strumento di ricerca.

----------

## The_strange

ho fatto ma non parte....

----------

## pierino_89

Ma non è che hai disinstallato gnome-panel o non funziona per altri motivi?

Prova a lanciarlo manualmente.

----------

## The_strange

manualmente come? comunque mi sa che da problemi gnome c'è un modo per levarlo così lo rimetto

----------

## pierino_89

 *The_strange wrote:*   

> manualmente come?

 

Vai in tty e lanci 

```
DISPLAY=:0 gnome-panel
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque mi sa che da problemi gnome c'è un modo per levarlo così lo rimetto

 

Puoi disinstallare tutti i pacchetti che hai installato, però la configurazione nella tua home non viene rimossa in questo modo.

----------

## The_strange

ancora niente...come li rimuovo?

----------

## pierino_89

Con emerge -C... Leggi il man di emerge.

----------

## The_strange

ma così lo sapevo ma mene leva solo uno di pacchetto

----------

## pierino_89

In /var/lib/portage/world trovi l'elenco dei pacchetti installati esplicitamente.

Una volta eliminati i pacchetti installati esplicitamente che non ti interessano più, puoi usare emerge --depclean per rimuovere le dipendenze inutili.

In sostanza, se rimuovi gnome-base/gnome o gnome-base/gnome-light (a seconda di cosa hai installato), --depclean ti proporrà di rimuovere tutto l'ambiente gnome.

----------

## The_strange

faccio prima a rinstallare il tutto che pizza   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## doom555

 *The_strange wrote:*   

> faccio prima a rinstallare il tutto che pizza  

 

Ma che, su gentoo non si rinstalla mai tutto!

Prova prima una cosa, crea un nuovo utente nel sitema, inseriscilo in tutti i gruppi necessari e loggati con il nuovo utente. Vedi se così va!

Altrimenti riemergi gnome-base/gnome o gnome-base/gnome-light e dovresti risolvere...

----------

## Onip

riemergere gnome e\o gnome-light non serve a niente in quanto sono solamente metapacchetti che non installano niente.

Buona è, invece l'idea del nuovo utente: se tutto funzione allora è un problema di configurazione e le directory nascoste (.gnome2 .gconf .gnome2_private .gconfd) vanno rimosse a gnome spento:

```
ctrl+alt+f1
```

```
/etc/init.d/xdm stop
```

 (se usi lo script di init)

nel caso, invece, che il problema si ripresenti è probabile che qualche pacchetto sia malfunzionante o corrotto. Inizierei esaminando il file di log

```
/home/<tuoutente>/.xsession-errors
```

 e lanciando un bel

```
# revdep-rebuild -i -- -av
```

----------

## The_strange

l ultimo comando non mi va...

----------

## pierino_89

Se non ricordo male devi installare gentoolkit per averlo.

----------

## Onip

 *The_strange wrote:*   

> l ultimo comando non mi va...

 

quando hai un problema è sempre bene riportare l'errore preciso che il sistema ti restituisce. altrimenti è impossibile aiutarti.

e, nel caso fosse un command not found basta una semplice ricerca sul forum (o google) per trovare il pacchetto giusto da emergere.

----------

## The_strange

fatto...ma ora mi  dice che ci sono 2 configurazioni da fare su /etc..........

----------

## pierino_89

E subito sotto cosa ti dice?   :Razz: 

----------

## The_strange

```
See the CONFIGURATION FILE section of the emerge 

main page to learn how to update config file
```

e ancora gnome non va e non mi da nessun errore da terminale

----------

## 64

Dalla Guida, sezione Lavorare con Portage, 4. Ulteriori Strumenti di Portage:

```

Indice:

    dispatch-conf

    etc-update

```

Con google, cercare i relativi threads.

(Dovresti aprire un topic per argomento/problema)

----------

## sabayonino

nn mancanza di errori (.xsession-errors in primis) , hai provato come suggerito precedentemente a creare un nuovo utente e loggarti con quello ?)

Aggiungere Utente

----------

## The_strange

sì e non è servito da lo stesso problema

----------

## sabayonino

mi sembra strano che si sia "auto-dilaniato" da solo senza far nulla

non è che hai qualche problema di RAM ? (una ram difettosa può portare a far scherzetti strani ... a me ad esempio faceva sparire semplicemnte il mouse con piccoli artefatti... e all'inizio pensavo a problemi con i drivers...   :Shocked:   )

poi potrebbe esser tutto o nulla .

----------

